# MYBO Wave question



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

No need to worry

I started out using a Wave, now a Elite

For about a year using the Wave, I have zero issue with the LLA


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

The wave's dovetail block is actually held on to the riser with ledge n channel, its a simple but solid design


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I will post up some pics of it when I get to my bow storage...As I have retired my wave

Not that it was bad, I just need something heavier in mass weight


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

40n105w! said:


> I'm thinking about a Mybo Wave but someone mentioned in the Lancaster comments section that the dovetails in the limb pockets are only held in by the left/right adjustment screws. As he mentioned, most every bow I've ever seen have the dovetails held in place with a screw into the riser leaving the adjuster screws to do nothing but center the limbs. Does anyone own this bow and have anything to say about this? Is it an imaginary problem or something to consider? Thanks - Carl


This is a pretty common design.

Never owned a Mybo so can't say whether theirs is up to snuff, but the concept is something manufacturers, for example W&W, uses pretty regularly.

With how W&W does it, it's not just screws, but a sort of "threaded dowel" system for the lack of a better description. I've never taken them out fully, but if you removed the screws and moved the dovetail bracket around you can get a better look at it.

In any case, you're (ideally) never really pulling up on the dovetail bracket anyways, so it's a moot point.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I was thinking about this or a Forged+ but everyone says this balances better right out of the box. I think you've helped me make up my mind. - Carl


----------



## GMacow (Mar 4, 2019)

My girlfriend shot a Wave (now an Elite) and has never had problems with inadvertent movement if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## LouGubrious (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the 27" wave?


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes ,i like my 27 green lizard and my best one


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

How does the 27" Wave XL feel during the shot with just barebow weights? Which riser would you compare the feel too? I had the original Wave 25" and liked the soft feel. I'm considering an XL for barebow.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

My other barebow one is chaser python 25". Mybow is lighter design so with side balance (offset inverse on bottom section to uper)


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

How much flex it has when using limbs above #40 (#44 to be more specific) ?


----------

